# net/netatalk 2.2.5 fails to build



## fd0 (Apr 8, 2014)

Using portmaster to upgrade my portstree to HEAD on FreeBSD-9.1-release-p10, I stumbled across a failing netatalk build


```
.
.
.
.
/bin/sh /usr/local/bin/libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link cc -std=gnu99 -DSHOWPPD -I../../include -D_U_="__attribute__((unused))" -O2 -pipe -march=core2 -I/usr/local/include -L/usr/local/lib -fno-strict-aliasing -I../../sys   -o showppd showppd-showppd.o showppd-ppd.o ../../libatalk/libatalk.la -L../../libatalk
print_cups.c: In function 'cups_printername_ok':
print_cups.c:134: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
print_cups.c:135: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
print_cups.c:167: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
print_cups.c:169: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
print_cups.c: In function 'cups_get_printer_status':
print_cups.c:246: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
print_cups.c:247: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
print_cups.c:277: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
print_cups.c:279: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
print_cups.c:294: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
print_cups.c:296: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
print_cups.c:304: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
print_cups.c:311: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
libtool: link: cc -std=gnu99 -DSHOWPPD -I../../include "-D_U_=__attribute__((unused))" -O2 -pipe -march=core2 -I/usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing -I../../sys -o showppd showppd-showppd.o showppd-ppd.o  -L/usr/local/lib ../../libatalk/.libs/libatalk.a -L../../libatalk -L../libatalk /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
gmake[3]: *** [print_cups.o] Error 1
gmake[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
mv -f .deps/uam.Tpo .deps/uam.Po
mv -f .deps/queries.Tpo .deps/queries.Po
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/obj/usr/ports/net/netatalk/work/netatalk-2.2.5/etc/papd'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/obj/usr/ports/net/netatalk/work/netatalk-2.2.5/etc'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/obj/usr/ports/net/netatalk/work/netatalk-2.2.5'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/netatalk.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/netatalk.

===>>> make failed for net/netatalk
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> net/netatalk 

===>>> Exiting
```


Doing some searching it seems there is a fix, although I have been unable to test, but at least compiling does not fail.
testing fix will be done shortly

Patchfile in net/netatalk/files/patch-zz-etc-papd-Makefile.in contains:

```
net/netatalk/files]# cat patch-zz-etc-papd-Makefile.in 
--- etc/papd/Makefile.in.orig   2013-07-23 11:11:31.000000000 +0200
+++ etc/papd/Makefile.in        2014-04-08 17:34:16.151390875 +0200
@@ -158,6 +158,7 @@
 COMPILE_KERNEL_GCC = @COMPILE_KERNEL_GCC@
 CPP = @CPP@
 CPPFLAGS = @CPPFLAGS@
+CPPFLAGS += -D_IPP_PRIVATE_STRUCTURES
 CRYPT_LIBS = @CRYPT_LIBS@
 CUPS_CFLAGS = @CUPS_CFLAGS@
 CUPS_CONFIG = @CUPS_CONFIG@
net/netatalk/files]#
```

Port builds fine, testing still required

-- 
fd0


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2014)

fd0 said:
			
		

> Using portmaster to upgrade my portstree to HEAD on FreeBSD-9.1-release-p10,


You don't use portmaster(8) to upgrade the ports tree. Use portsnap(1) or devel/subversion.


----------



## fd0 (Apr 9, 2014)

fd0 said:
			
		

> Using portmaster to upgrade my portstree to HEAD on FreeBSD-9.1-release-p10, I stumbled across a failing netatalk build
> --
> fd0



Using portmaster to upgrade my installed ports to HEAD on FreeBSD-9.1-release-p10, I stumbled across a failing netatalk build  §e


----------

